# sacramento



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe you have a few members near you!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Monterey here =(


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You have an event coming up soon in Sacremento where you can meet lots of GR lovers. If you want info, PM me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping for Sharlin, Time4Goldens, and Spud...


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Sierra & I live near Placerville CA


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just left you a PM Greg (and Sierra too of course!!)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Left you one also Brian


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bout time, Steve! LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Bout time, Steve! LOL


 
LOL--suns out and the golf course is ready!!! Plus I blanketed a small area around the college with RR posters!!!!


----------



## todddeacon (Jan 8, 2008)

I am in Auburn


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

todddeacon said:


> I am in Auburn


Look on www.ryleysrun.org or www.hbgrr.org and you can find out all about Ryley's Run this June. We're going to have mobile groomers, low cost microchipping, vendors galore, and all sorts of dogs for the event. We'd love to have you come down the hill - I posted a small flyer/card at the new Auburn dog park about 2 weeks ago with the info. The run/walk with your dog is about 4 minutes off of I=80 and the Madison Ave exit at the campus of American River College.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/events/ryleys_run/ryleysrun08.htm


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

No. Monterey County here! (close to Nicci =)


----------



## goldentails87 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fresno Here


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Used to live in Folsom. I loved it there! Can't wait to be back.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Santa Clara here. I just mailed my Ryley's Run registration yesterday, and have our hotel reservation, too!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am going to be taking Morgan to UC Davis , maybe I can make it the same time as Riley's Run!?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am going to be taking Morgan to UC Davis , maybe I can make it the same time as Riley's Run!?


Aww shucks, can't you come to Albany? LOL I hope Morgan is okay and if you go to RR you both have a great time!


----------

